# ***IMPORTANT*** All Members Read



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*We as staff at MMAForum are always looking to increase the enjoyment of your experience here. 

We do our best as well to neutralize any and all attempts at disrupting the activity and integrity of these boards. 

It has come to our attention that some members may have received SPAM messages in their PM inboxes. 

A spam message is any unsolicited message used to try and sell you something or to lure you to another website.

This is not tolerated. If you receive any SPAM PMs please forward it to any staff member and we will handle the situation accordingly.

Thank you all for making this forum a great community to visit.

Sincerely,
The Staff Of MMAForum.*


----------

